# OpenBSD: ip after startup gone ?!?



## Wat3rboy (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello!
i've a new/old openBSD 4.4 installed!
that was no problem. 
i want no dynamic ipv4 addressing an so i use the command ifconfig for static ip!
but everytime when i start the pc it search for a dhcp_offer or anything! and when the system is up, there is no static ip...;(
what can i do to solve this

thx


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2008)

Err.. Wrong forum dude
This forum is about FreeBSD, not OpenBSD :beergrin


----------



## danger@ (Dec 2, 2008)

You should direct your questions related to OpenBSD to OpenBSD mailing lists....

However, this might help you.


----------



## J65nko (Dec 2, 2008)

If you prefer a forum, http://www.daemonforums.org has an active OpenBSD section.


----------



## Wat3rboy (Dec 5, 2008)

well thx for all!
but i think i change to freeBSD


----------



## Oko (Dec 5, 2008)

Wat3rboy said:
			
		

> Hello!
> i've a new/old openBSD 4.4 installed!
> that was no problem.
> i want no dynamic ipv4 addressing an so i use the command ifconfig for static ip!
> ...


Look your question. You said you want to use only static address but then you are looking for dhcp offer. Do you see how ridiculus is that statement. If the router is configured to work in the static mode then DHCP server is turned off. You have to 
configure manually interface /etc/host.interface with IP address.
You also need manually to enter your DNS server. 



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Err.. Wrong forum dude
> This forum is about FreeBSD, not OpenBSD :beergrin



Please, what is the big deal? It is a BSD for GOD's sake just a 
little bit simpler than FreeBSD.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 5, 2008)

Most ridiculous is that OP problem is not OpenBSD specific. It could happen on any POSIX OS.


----------



## cliedo (Jan 12, 2009)

did you do an edit to your rc.conf if not do ee /etc/rc.conf  then enable the nic


----------



## quintessence (Jan 12, 2009)

cliedo said:
			
		

> did you do an edit to your rc.conf if not do ee /etc/rc.conf  then enable the nic




there is no ee in OpenBSD  

Wat3rboy, in OpenBSD by default dhcpd server is not running , so probably your network configuration is wrong and you have to disable PXE booting


----------



## Oko (Jan 12, 2009)

quintessence said:
			
		

> there is no ee in OpenBSD


There is. It is just not in the base of the system but among the
packages.


----------



## quintessence (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes , I meant in base  Good notice


----------

